# My First Post....



## Knaste (Feb 5, 2009)

...comes with the news that I just bought the 2000sk (9mm). 

I have not shot a gun in 24 years and was able to group 10 shots within 3 inches at 7 yards. Hope that was not beginners luck!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats but .....










Let's see that new gun!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, howdy and welcome.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Knaste said:


> ...comes with the news that I just bought the 2000sk (9mm).
> 
> I have not shot a gun in 24 years and was able to group 10 shots within 3 inches at 7 yards. Hope that was not beginners luck!!


I've seen people barely hitting the silhouette at 7 yards with fullsize pistols, so a 3 inch group with a subcompact at 7 yards is not only decent but working towards qualifying you for a CCW permit (15/20 shots center mass, at least in Missouri).

I also have a P2000SK and I've very satisfied with it.


----------

